# Meat Yield From A Boer, 50%?



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

I read somewhere that I should expect a Boer goat to produce 50% of its live weight in meat. That means if a Boer weighs 200 lbs. alive, I should expect about 100 lbs. of meat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Around there. Maybe a little less.


----------



## AlabamaGirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you.


ksalvagno said:


> Around there. Maybe a little less.


----------

